# Gov't Mule - Oct. 2009



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Tuesday 10/27 Queen Elizabeth Theatre, Toronto 
Wednesday 10/28 Le National, Montreal 

"An evening with Gov't Mule" shows - no opening act.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

I... Want... To... Go... So... Bad...

I wonder how much the tickets will be?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

vasthorizon said:


> I... Want... To... Go... So... Bad...
> 
> I wonder how much the tickets will be?



oh man! that's gonna be an awesome show!!! i wonder who will be with them? every album they cameo someone really cool.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> oh man! that's gonna be an awesome show!!! i wonder who will be with them? every album they cameo someone really cool.


I hope Derek Trucks or Sonny Landreth will be with them! There wasn't any additional info yet on the site so I'll be playing the waiting game.

Ad to that, I hope my Wednesday classes will be cancelled!

EDIT: Why can't it be any other day! . Any idea on what time do these kind of shows start and end?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. Not on the Queen Elizabeth site yet, but will be looking out for it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i had a friend from n.carolina, she has seen them play in small bars several times. she says they have done it un announced, in a little watering hole bar near her house several times. she's told me the name of the place but i don't remember now. she's actually the one that turned me on to them.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Mule.net has a presale on right now for the Toronto show - basically $50 a ticket ($37 + service fee and Fedex to Canada). Fedex is the only option available for Canadian residents, so that added an extra $18.75 to the final bill...

I'm not gonna worry about it though - since I got 3 seats dead centre, front row for the show.

If you're not going through the presale, I suspect tickets will be sold through livenation's website - haven't seen the show listed on the venue site or Ticketmaster yet, although I believe tickets were supposed to go on sale tomorrow (Friday).


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Just my luck... My classes on that day end at 6:20. Since the show starts at 6:30, I won't be able to make it... DAMN LUCK...


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

The doors open at 6:30 - my confirmation from the tickets says 7:30 for showtime.

They'll be doing a Rolling Stones set for their Halloween show in Philly - wouldn't mind if they broke out some Stones covers in Toronto.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll think long and hard about that... Do you know if Warren will stay for a bit signing autographs after the show?


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if Gordie Johnson shows up and jams a little at the Toronto show.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I've seen Gordie Johnson play with them a couple times now - always a treat (in a deafening sorta way). Dude is smooth, that's for sure.

As for getting stuff signed afterwards - probably won't be around for too much after the show since they're in Montreal the following night. They're coming from Detroit 2 nights before so maybe he'll pop up around town or something the day before or earlier in the day of the Toronto show. If you see his tech - Brian Farmer anywhere (dude looks a whole lot like Warren) talk to him and see if he can help you out. I saw Farmer outside the Opera House or the Music Hall a few years ago and he got me in before the show to say "hey" to Warren and a quick handshake and some guitar talk for a minute. Couldn't be anymore down to earth - both Farmer & Warren.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

10/27/09 Queen Elizabeth Theatre, Toronto, ON

Set 1
Blind Man In The Dark
Mr. High & Mighty
Broke Down On The Brazos
About To Rage
Steppin' Lightly
Gameface >
Trane > with Third Stone From The Sun & Norwegian Wood Teases
Eternity's Breath >
St. Stephen Jam
Thorazine Shuffle

Set 2
Railroad Boy >
Monday Morning Meltdown >
Forevermore
Painted Silver Light >
Drums
Streamline Woman
Mule

Encore - all with Gordie Johnson
Long Distance Call
Smokestack Lightning
I'm A Ram 








[/IMG]


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

AWESOME! What's Gordie playing? Did you see his amplifier?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Gordie brought his own Les Paul to play - they had a Fuchs Overdrive Supreme 100 up on stage for him (same as what Joe Bonamassa used in Chicago last weekend). 

Nothing but Gibsons for Warren - 4 different LP's, a 12-string LP (capo'd at the 7th fret - thought they were going to break out Hotel California...), couple reverse firebirds - one with humbuckers, one with 3 P-90's.

Got a pick from Warren - I was up against the stage in a PRS shirt and he pointed at me and gave me a "ehh..." fluttering hand move and then tapped his LP headstock and gave me a thumbs up. Then he stepped over and tossed a couple picks to me and my buddy and said "no hard feelings". 

Metal finger picks only for Gordie, lots of slide and he sang a couple verses on Ram.








[/IMG]


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

That looked like an awesome show. I have seen Gov't Mule a couple of times and they are a terrific live band. Picked up there latest CD "By A Thread" yesterday....one of their best yet.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

That was an awesome setlist! I wish I was able to come. . Thanks for all the pics and info!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Just a few more pics with some of the different guitars he strapped on during the night.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------

